# What am I suited for? ESTP searching for a career path



## maoie (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi guys and girls :happy:

Hoping some of you have any advice to a frustrated 21 (soon to be 22) year old ESTP girl. I´ve already aborted to studies :shocked:: first was Optometrist ( lasted 1 yr. befor I quit), second English teacher ( 1/2 yr. befor I quit). 
I feel like those two studies represent almost to opposites: optometry being mathemathical, realistic, while english teaching is humanistic. 

I enjoyed optometry a lot more than english, and sometimes I find myself regretting that I left optometry. The reason I did this was because I was very de-motivated about the math subjects. I really enjoy biology though, and service work.

Nowadays I am working in a nursinghome, and I´m considering *nursingschool*, or becoming a *social worker*.

Do you have any career advice, or do you know any ESTPs in nursing/social work?

I´m grateful for any advice or feedback you might have:happy:


----------



## cam3llia (Mar 5, 2011)

I actually have a friend who's in a similiar situation (sort of). She graduated with an accountin/business degree. After working as an accountant for awhile, she realized she hated it. She decided to start over and pursue a mathematics degree. But she found the program too challenging, so she switched to economics. Now she just wants to go back to being an accountant x.X

I think that you should stick to one program, finish it, then get a job. After that, you can try out different jobs, and if you don't like it, you can always go to grad school?


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

I thought we had some threads about careers in the ESTP section...well anyway, there are sites that have some recommended careers for ESTPs. I need something that is involved and allows me to use my hands.


----------



## maoie (Jan 13, 2011)

Fizz said:


> I thought we had some threads about careers in the ESTP section...well anyway, there are sites that have some recommended careers for ESTPs. I need something that is involved and allows me to use my hands.


 Yes, i know Fizz. I´ve been searching the internet for "ages" looking at every article conserning ETSP´s and jobs/career. Problem about these advices is that its usualkly the same list reprinted over and over again. And this list of jobs, ex: fireman, salesperson, craftsman or whatever is not really what I´m interested in.. I´m not very practical, rather clumsy actually with my hands, and don´t have the height/physique to become a policeofficer/ fire-fighter or such.. Thanks for the advice though!


----------



## Menia (Jul 11, 2011)

Since you're thinking nursing - consider Respiratory Therapy. That's the field I just got in to and I love it. I was going for nursing but being stuck with one or a few patients all day just wasn't my type of hype. With the Respiratory therapy field I'm all over the hospital and at every emergency. Very exciting - and the pay is good. Plus I found many books that said it is a career for our personality.


----------

